# Wie PC am besten im Zug transportieren?



## JasonLuebeck (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich fahre am Freitag für 6 Tage knapp 900km mit dem Zug zu einem Kumpel und möchte gerne meinen Computer + Monitor mitnehmen.
Als erstes habe ich mir überlegt, die HDD ausbauen und den Tower einfach, so gut gepolstert wie möglich, in den original Karton vom Gehäuse zu packen. Den Monitor am besten direkt mit rein, wenn noch Platz vorhanden ist.

Habt Ihr andere, bessere Vorschläge zum Transport? Über gute Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Fried_Knight (25. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es dir Geld wert ist:

Roccat Tusko Across-the-board Widescreen Bag von 50,8: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

42Â° PC Carry Bag, Easy Wrap, Side Net Pocket: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wenn nicht, lass dich von jemanden zum Zug bringen und abholen, die sollen dir die Sachen herein-  / herausgegeben. Die Geräte einfach so schleppen. Falls es regnet, eine Hülle aus Müllsäcken bauen.
Habe ich so gemacht, als ich für's Studium umziehen musste.


----------



## JasonLuebeck (25. Dezember 2014)

An die Schutztasche für den Monitor habe ich auch gedacht, die für den PC ist zu klein. Komme ich aber leider nicht mehr bis Freitag dran, dank Feiertag. :/

Ich habe im Zug einen Einzelplatz, da ist es vllt. etwas blöd einen PC+Monitor einfach hinzustellen. Deswegen erst meine Idee mit dem Karton. Die Idee mit dem Regenschutz ist aber definitiv gut - Danke dafür.


----------



## Fried_Knight (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mit dem PC während der Fahrt im Durchgang auf dem Boden  gesessen (direkt in diesem kleinen Raum hinter den Türen). Buch in der einen Hand, Arm auf dem Gerät. 
Ab und zu kam der Schaffner vorbei und hat mir von seinem PC erzählt. War eigentlich ganz lustig. 
Mit Sitzplatz wird das Ganze gewiss eine Nummer schwerer, denn die anderen Fahrgäste wollen auch ihre Koffer abstellen. Je nach Laune der Leute mach dich schon mal auf Diskussionen gefasst.


----------



## JasonLuebeck (25. Dezember 2014)

Das hört sich nach Abenteuer an. 
Aber 6 Stunden auf dem Gang stelle ich mir dann doch etwas unbequem vor(?).
Habe mir extra einen Einzelplatz reserviert, um etwas mehr Platz für mein Gepäck zu haben. Ich berichte nach der Fahrt. 

Über weitere Vorschläge bin ich Dankbar.


----------



## Tamagothi (25. Dezember 2014)

Falls du einen schweren CPU kühler hast entweder abmachen oder den PC hinlegen. Er wird es dir Danken 

Besser wäre aber vermutlich abmachen ( meine Meinung)


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

CPU-Kühler abmontieren, schwere Grafikkarten auch, da diese am PCI-e Slot zerren und dieser ist nicht gerade superstabil.
Wasserkühlung ist klar, Wasser ablassen und gut ist. 

Ansonsten gibt es den Trick mit weicher Polsterung die in das Gehäuse geschoben wird und somit die Teile daran hindert sich zu bewegen. Ordentliche Verkabelung (Velcro oder Kabelbinder) - da bewegt sich auch nichts. 
Hast du Luftpolsterfolie da in ordentlicher Menge? Schieb die in den PC und fertisch is. Je nach dem wie die Verpackung vom Gehäuse war, kann das auch da rein. Bei mir war sie gebrochen, ist also unbrauchbar.


----------



## JasonLuebeck (25. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten!
Der PC ist jetzt zusammen mit dem Monitor und 3 Bettlaken zur Polsterung in den Karton gewandert.

Die Grafikkarte(GTX650 von MSI) hole ich dann morgen lieber noch raus. Der CPU Kühler wird dran bleiben müssen, da ich so schnell keine WLP auftreiben kann um danach alles wieder sauber zu verbauen. Ist (noch) der Intel Boxed Kühler. Der wiegt ja nichts. 

Danke für die ganzen Antworten und gute Nacht


----------



## Daheim111 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hab zwar nur einen Mini-ITX aber der faehrt im Originalkarton des Gehaeuses einfach so im Kofferraum meines Autos regelmaessig 750 km am Stueck (und das auf den schlechten skandinavischen Strassen)...das Einzige war mal, dass ich reingeschaut habe und die Klammer des PCIe-Steckplatzes leicht nach oben gedrueckt habe und wirklich (??) ein kleiner Klick spuerbar war...die 980 wiegt wohl 1100 g... Das Problem mit dem Kuehler hab ich umgangen und einen der leichtesten gewaehlt (Hyper Evo / 380 g mit Luefter)...bleibt einfach drauf...wobei der boxed ja noch mal leichter ist...
Tip: eben das Gehaeuse so hinlegen, dass das Board horizontal liegt ! Und im Zug: irgendwas weiches UNTERlegen / das rappelt doch mehr als im Auto, wenns kein ICE ist...


----------



## JasonLuebeck (25. Dezember 2014)

Danke auch für deinen Tipp! Ist größtenteils zum Glück der ICE.


----------



## taks (25. Dezember 2014)

Desktop-PCs lassen sich sonst ganz gut mit den blauen Ikea-Taschen transportieren.


----------



## JasonLuebeck (25. Dezember 2014)

Das probieren ich mal, davon haben wir gefühlte 3451.  Danke!


----------



## preamp (25. Dezember 2014)

Beim Monitor auf jedenfall das Panel gut schützen bzw. den Monitor gut verpacken. Mir ist bei einem Transport schonmal das Panel gesplittert/kaputt gegangen, das war es dann mit dem Monitor.


----------



## JasonLuebeck (25. Dezember 2014)

Der Monitor ist momentan in einem einfachen Bettbezug eingewickelt, dass ist mjr auf die schnelle eingefallen. Der passt perfekt, bzw auf den Millimeter genau mit dem PC zusammen in den Originalkarton. Solange da nichts wackelt, sollte da auch nichts kaputt gehen?


----------



## preamp (25. Dezember 2014)

Wenn da nichts wackelt oder aufs Panel drückt sollte das funktionieren


----------



## Beni19 (27. Dezember 2014)

Und? Hat alles geklappt?


----------



## JasonLuebeck (27. Dezember 2014)

Sooo, gestern (sogar pünktlich) angekommen, scheint nichts kaputt gegangen zu sein.

Habe mich für den Transport im Karton entschieden. Unten mit Bettwäsche gepolstert, PC rein, TFT mit Display zum Karton daneben, oben drauf noch ein Bettlaken. Tastatur und Maus dazu.
HDD, SSD und GraKa hab ich vorher ausgebaut.

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps!


----------



## cryon1c (27. Dezember 2014)

Beim nächsten Mal noch das Innenleben vom PC mit weichem Material (Luftpolsterfolie etc) vollstopfen, so kann sich da nix bewegen, auch wenn man vergessen hat was festzumachen wie Kabel etc.


----------



## Lee (3. Januar 2015)

Man kanns auch übertreiben. Es werden ganze PC's so wie sie sind mit der Post verschickt und die gehen wahrlich nicht zimperlich mit Paketen um. Die überleben die Reise normalerweise auch. Da ist ne Zugfahrt völlig harmlos dagegen, da rüttelt ja nix. Einzig bei den Laufwegen in und um den Bahnhof sollte man halt vorsichtig sein.

Ich habe damals meinen PC einfach so wie er war komplett in nen Koffer gesteckt, n Handtuch drauf und dann den Monitor drüber gelegt. 0 Probleme, wenig Aufwand.


----------



## soth (4. Januar 2015)

Sehe ich auch so, manche sehen das Thema viel zu kritisch. Ich habe schon oft genug meinen PC im Kofferraum auch über holprige Wege transportiert, nie ist etwas passiert. Dabei war er nur in eine Decke eingewickelt, damit er nicht im Kofferraum rumrutscht und das Gehäuse nicht zerkratzt wird. Generell dürfte der Transport zum Zug gefährlicher, sein als der Transport im Zug, aber selbst das ist recht unkritisch. Vor allem wenn man sich zum Bahnhof fahren lässt und im selbigen mit Gepäckwägelchen nicht über Blindenleitsysteme drüberdonnert.


----------



## Bier.jpg (11. Januar 2015)

Nimmst eine Sackkarre, eine duenne matratze / irgendwas anderes wo du drauf pennst, eine wolldecke und paar expanda und gut ist 


so fahr ich meist zu lans wenn ich den zug nehme.

gruss


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich habe meinen Cieftech Bigtower "damals" (2002) immer in Seesack gestellt. Auf die Seiten kamen dann Kabel, Tastatur und Co. - der 22"er Röhrenmoni durfte in die Kampftragetasche und bekam nen Kopfkissen vor die Scheibe. CPU-Kühler (Vorläufer vom Zalman CNPS7000) hatte ich abgebaut, weil der schon sehr schwer war.
Man muß halt dann darauf achten, daß man das Ding nicht durch die Gegend wirft.


----------

